# How do i adjust passenger seat cushion



## John_V (Aug 22, 2012)

How do i adjust the passsenger side seat cushion tilt i have a 2013 and theres only a lever to recline and adjust height i know it must be adjustable because its pushed all the way up and is a pain to sit in.


----------



## HisandHers (Aug 18, 2012)

You need to push the height adjuster down repeatedly to lower the seat.


----------



## John_V (Aug 22, 2012)

HisandHers said:


> You need to push the height adjuster down repeatedly to lower the seat.


Yeah i did that now i wanna lower the cushion angle their used to be a lever all the way at the front on the 2011 but i cant find one on the 13


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

There is only two levers on my 2012 passenger seat, one on the seat side that adjusts the seat cushion height & one on the side of the seat back that adjusts the seat back angle. Only thing in the front is to move the seat forward & backward. 

My drivers seat is power so only one lever for the seat back. 

So your saying there used to be more adjustment of the non-power seat in 2011? That would explain why the passenger seat never feels comfortable in my 2012. the seat cushion adjustment moves the seat floor up & down but at the same time is changing the angle of the seat bottom making things not comfortable.


----------



## John_V (Aug 22, 2012)

spacedout said:


> There is only two levers on my 2012 passenger seat, one on the seat side that adjusts the seat cushion height & one on the side of the seat back that adjusts the seat back angle. Only thing in the front is to move the seat forward & backward.
> 
> My drivers seat is power so only one lever for the seat back.
> 
> So your saying there used to be more adjustment of the non-power seat in 2011? That would explain why the passenger seat never feels comfortable in my 2012. the seat cushion adjustment moves the seat floor up & down but at the same time is changing the angle of the seat bottom making things not comfortable.


Its should still be adjustable mine looks like it set all the way up "How to" - Manual Seat Operation | Chevy Cruze | Chevrolet - YouTube


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The third adjustment was removed. There apparently were problems with it the seat level angle adjustment. If you look at the specs, the 2011s had 8 way adjustable seats and the 2012s and later have 6 way adjustable seats.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

If that adjustment is available, then you will find it in the owners manual. Otherwise, it doesn't exist.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Wife said the passenger seat was very uncomfortable when we first drove our 2012 Cruze 2LT home. Was as far down as it could go and the seat back was far forward. I just pumped it up and set the back one notch back, she has been happy ever since.

2012 Manual shows this.

View attachment 9660

With that that 4th adjustment lever for just raising or lowering just the front of the seat. Manual only says some cars have this 4th tilt adjustment, I have yet to see one on any Cruze, our 2LT doesn't have it.

It does have the driver's power seat with the tilt adjustment, I have that set as high as the front of the seat will go, the passenger seat is at that same angle.

As opposed to our 04 Cavalier, can only move the passenger seat forward or back, or recline the back of the seat. That height adjustment is one step from the Cruze. Really haven't made careful measurements on the passenger seat, just seems the higher you pump it up, the more backward angle that seat has.


----------



## John_V (Aug 22, 2012)

Theirs gota be a way to adjust it some how


----------



## lilmrsyeti (Mar 3, 2012)

John...did you read the above comments? There used to be a way to adjust it in the 2011, but they took that out on the newer models.


----------

